# Oxted Chalk Quarry - Surrey - October 2016



## Gromr (Oct 23, 2016)

*History*

Oxted Quarry is a site owned by Southern Gravel Ltd (SGL). Those who drive the southern part of the M25 often might have seen it as its quite visible about mile west of the Clacket Lane services. 

The site has been operating from as early as the 1940s and finally came to a close in 2012 when locals complained about the HGV traffic.








Pressure from the locals start in around 2007 when the traffic from the site increased due to increasing numbers of operations on the site. SGL in a what was deemed as somewhat of a panic response closed the site with the aim to convert the area into housing.

In November 2014 the council refused the application to build housing and the site has been left derelict ever since. 

Personally, the road going up to the quarry is tiny, winding and very steep and is totally unsuitable to deal with any level of increased residential traffic, let alone HGV traffic. I am hardly surprised at the local residents skepticism to the plans. 



*The Explore*

Me and a friend went to visit here late in the afternoon a couple hours before sunset. To be honest it was a bit of a rush job and I could have happily spent another hour or so there.

First I sent the drone over for a bit of recon and it seemed empty, so in we went.

It would be entirely possible to walk in the entrance as it wasn't gated, however to play it safe I found a more desecrate way in. Aside from a bit of barbed wire, no issues here. 

For a site that has been abandoned for only a few years, its really not in a good state. There was some interesting things going on there as well as some rather odd finds.

Unfortunately there was some lights and signs of some kind of activity on the lower portion of the quarry towards the entrance, so I didn't get to see as much of it as I wanted. A re-visit at some point might be in order. 


*Aerial Shots*












*The Quarry*



























Under the Lean-to there were boxes of helicopter rotors as well as what appeared to be gearboxes. 
If anyone can enlighten me what they are doing here, I'd be curious to know.
The building behind seemed pretty sealed up, no idea what was inside it.


























































Thanks for reading!


----------



## smiler (Oct 23, 2016)

Nicely Done, Could be the site is being used for storage, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 23, 2016)

I always wondered about this place! One of those spots you keep seeing whilst driving around but never get round to actually looking at! Nice to see what's up there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice work mate! I drive past here occasionally on my rounds and I've seen people on site near the security office at the main gate before, so never bothered with it. Love the aerial shots. Did you get much drone footage? Looks like I'm all good for next weekend by the way! ; )


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 24, 2016)

Quite a selection of odd things!Like Bewtal would love to see some drone footage.


----------



## Gromr (Oct 24, 2016)

Unfortunately I didn't really record any drone video, only photos. Sorry guys! I'll definitely have to go back now!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice variety of stuff there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zender126 (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice one!
Ive seen this place from the m25 and always wondered if it was still used. Did you get any shots of the lime kilns?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 25, 2016)

Quote - Under the Lean-to there were boxes of helicopter rotors as well as what appeared to be gearboxes. 
If anyone can enlighten me what they are doing here, I'd be curious to know.- Quote

Anybody with a real deep down interest in flying and aircraft will know that there have been many scams involving repairable 'scrap'/life expired spare parts, that still have all their paperwork with them. This usually involves selling the iffy stuff to operators of the equipment in the third world, after a bit of spit and polish! Suspect somebody thought/thinks these have a greater value than scrap metal and firewood prices - or did before dumping them in the quarry. Get the correct paperwork and the unscrupulous have a license to print money with the right outlets - even quite major airlines have got stung over the years!


----------



## Gromr (Oct 25, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Quote - Under the Lean-to there were boxes of helicopter rotors as well as what appeared to be gearboxes.
> If anyone can enlighten me what they are doing here, I'd be curious to know.- Quote
> 
> Anybody with a real deep down interest in flying and aircraft will know that there have been many scams involving repairable 'scrap'/life expired spare parts, that still have all their paperwork with them. This usually involves selling the iffy stuff to operators of the equipment in the third world, after a bit of spit and polish! Suspect somebody thought/thinks these have a greater value than scrap metal and firewood prices - or did before dumping them in the quarry. Get the correct paperwork and the unscrupulous have a license to print money with the right outlets - even quite major airlines have got stung over the years!




Interesting! I could believe this too, the scummy things people will do for money has no bounds.


----------



## guest800 (Nov 28, 2016)

*Site Trespass*



Gromr123 said:


> Unfortunately I didn't really record any drone video, only photos. Sorry guys! I'll definitely have to go back now!



Whilst the owners of Oxted Quarry appreciate that this site is 'interesting' to many well meaning people, they would like to remind you that this IS a working quarry and therefore it is illegal to enter the site without prior authorisation from the Management/Owner. It is extremely dangerous to enter this site without the correct Health and Safety Advice. 

The site has 24 hour CCTV surveillance and any person found trespassing at Oxted Quarry will be prosecuted.


----------



## krela (Nov 28, 2016)

guest800 said:


> The site has 24 hour CCTV surveillance and any person found trespassing at Oxted Quarry will be prosecuted.



I'm curious to know what they'll be prosecuted with. It'd be a very expensive civil case with little prospect of any financial reward unless you could prove that the trespass resulted in loss of commercial earnings. Working quarries are subject to the same (civil) trespass laws as everywhere else. 

I have no problem with you requesting people stay off your land and I would hope people take notice of it, I do however take issue with empty and innacurate threats.


----------



## Big Mary (Nov 29, 2016)

Fascinating. A right old mix going on there. Always makes me wonder how people can afford to leave equipment to rot like that.
The drone footage is great - back in the days when I was last here drones barely existed (showing my age!)

The rotor boxes: Did they definitely have rotors in them? I was thinking the actual boxes may be storage for drill rods for a rig?
Anyway, bit far for me to travel but thanks for posting.


----------



## guest800 (Nov 29, 2016)

As I am sure you are aware, working quarries are extremely dangerous. Please see QNJAC Guidance.

The owners are not looking for financial reward, the main aim is to keep the general public safe.

The threat is not empty and inaccurate, the site in question is PRIVATE PROPERTY and dangerous to people that have not been inducted onto the site.


----------



## smiler (Nov 29, 2016)

It is considerate of you to point out that quarries are dangerous places, you may not be aware that most of the folk who use this site know and accept the risks taken, we respect the sites we nose around, we neither damage or steal anything and if asked to leave do so promptly. We do trespass and are liable to private prosecution's. 

We will probably never agree on this subject, but thank you for your concern, Merry Christmas

,


----------



## krela (Nov 29, 2016)

guest800 said:


> The threat is not empty and inaccurate, the site in question is PRIVATE PROPERTY and dangerous to people that have not been inducted onto the site.



Congrats on missing the point. As I said, we get the message, maybe people will listen, maybe they won't. People make their own decisions.


----------



## Gromr (Nov 30, 2016)

guest800 said:


> Whilst the owners of Oxted Quarry appreciate that this site is 'interesting' to many well meaning people, they would like to remind you that this IS a working quarry and therefore it is illegal to enter the site without prior authorisation from the Management/Owner. It is extremely dangerous to enter this site without the correct Health and Safety Advice.
> 
> The site has 24 hour CCTV surveillance and any person found trespassing at Oxted Quarry will be prosecuted.



What is this Health and Safety advice I need to know? Just in case I decide to visit again?


----------



## smiler (Nov 30, 2016)

Gromr123 said:


> What is this Health and Safety advice I need to know? Just in case I decide to visit again?



C'mon Gromr, There's little satisfaction to be got from from winding him up, he has taken a position and is entitled to defend it, there's little chance of agreement on trespassing between us, Best left in peace.


----------



## Gromr (Nov 30, 2016)

All jokes aside, I do have total respect for your position on this. Hazards are something that everyone must accept and are aware of when doing this, so I am quite aware of the risks myself.


----------

